# Please help!!



## VTFuturaYellowGTi (Jan 1, 2007)

So my wife's allroad 2.7T triptonic started hesitating around 4k rpm, also everytime she would get on it her ABS, ESP and ride height would turn on, but the ESP and ABS would go off right after, ride heigh would stay on. Believe they are two diffrent problems. Got the vagcom out and a few codes were stored. First was 01316--ABS control module
Second-- 01119 
Third 18265--Load signal:Error message from ECU
Next--17963--Charge pressure max limit exceeded
Last 16487--Mass air flow sensor signal too high

Lots of codes
Dont really care about right heigh issue, more concerned about the hesitiation. Any ideas, im a 1.8T guy not to familiar with the 2.7T.

Now the check engine light as come on and stayed on with same codes.

Please help.


----------



## VTFuturaYellowGTi (Jan 1, 2007)

*Help!*

No Help!


----------



## teespeed (Apr 17, 2008)

Load signal error, and signal too high sounds like a problem with the MAF sensor. Prob faulty sensor or wiring/connector.


----------



## fjasper (Jan 24, 2010)

ABS light, suspension light and ESP together points to a brake pedal switch. At least it's a cheap and easy thing to replace, so maybe worth a try.

Clear codes and see what reappears. Some of the codes might be old.


----------

